

Are you a weasel negotiator? - martian
http://www.sixmonthmba.com/2009/11/are-you-a-weasel-negotiator.html

======
jhamburger
I thought the essense of negotiation was hiding your "walk-away point" while
trying to discover the other party's. If you follow this line of reasoning,
there should be no negotiation, it should just be "here's the minimum/maximum
I'm willing to pay/receive, take it or leave it."

